# Looking for a Business partner.



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking for a partner to sart up a business.Should be fairly cheap.Must be able to build and manage a nice website. If your interested pm and we'll go from there!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can help you with a website, just let me know your budget and details of the site...


----------

